# Slip tie?



## tegthom (Nov 1, 2014)

Okay, I go over to my friend's every afternoon to help her on her dairy farm. She has 2 working line German Shepherds. Both are excellent dogs, great temperaments, have health certs and I believe both have their CGC's. The male is an experienced breeder but, the female is a maiden bitch. Yesterday, I helped her with breeding the two. They had a successful tie (tied for 15-20 minutes). Today I was helping her and twice the male swelled before he got all the way in (his bulbas was still exposed). I believe it's called a slip tie, correct? Any clue what would cause this? Since I've been home I've been doing some research on it and was wondering about others opinions on the matter. Thank you!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

My male had a slip tie when breeding a female that I'm pretty sure was brought to him too early despite her test numbers (she was flagging a bit, but she did not take and I think she was too early based on her overall behavior while with us). Not to be TMI, but to me a slip tie is the same as an "outside tie", basically the male is finished at that point and has to stand there for the 15-30 minutes while he returns to normal. If he is just swelling and this happens multiple times during one attempt to breed, I don't think each time is a true slip tie since if he slipped and had an outside tie, he'd be done for a while. I don't know what causes it. I guess since they had a successful tie Monday, try again today. Often dogs are bred every other day.


----------

